# What fluorescent would you recomend?



## Floro (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello to everyone!!!!

I will be traveling to the States and I´ve been searching for diferent kind of lighting.

I use fluorescent bulbs in my "aquariums" so I´ve been searching for fluorescent for planted aquaria. I´m very interested in the Zoomed Flora Sun 8500°k fluorescent. Does somenone have any kind of experience with this bulb? Would you recomend it? Do they really last for 10.000 hours?

I´ve also read about a GE fluorescent por planted aquaria, it´s a 9000°k bulb I think, what about that? Is it good?

Would you recomend another fluorescent bulb?

I´ve been searching for some HQI too. A friend of mine bought some Osram double ended 5500°k 150W MQI bulbs for about 26US$ (designed to last for about 2 years being effective). I think they are quite cheap for an HQI bulb, because they are not made by an aquarium brand. I was thinking that maybe if I could find some HQI bulbs around that price I could upgrade my lighting to Metal Halides. Could you recomend me a good value brand for some 5500 or 6500°k HQI bulbs, or maybe a place to buy them? An electrical retail for example? Or an industrial retail?

Thanks for your time.

Florencio


----------



## Floro (Jun 9, 2004)

mmmmmmm :? 

Maybe the question should be, how many of you use fluorescent :shock: :? :lol: 

Regards


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

www.ahsupply.com

this is all you need to know


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

All the ZooMed bulbs are top notch, I would definately recommend these bulbs over any other flourscents and even some PC's...the color they give off is amazing!

The 9000K bulb produces great color in the red, but washes away the greens...that's why it's recommened to use this bulb along with 10000K and 6700K bulbs. IMO, it overdoes the colors making the tank look unnatural.

I don't know much about MH, but you could try searching for retail stores on Osram's website.


----------



## Floro (Jun 9, 2004)

russell said:


> www.ahsupply.com
> 
> this is all you need to know


Hello Russell,

Thanks for the tip, I will check out that website.


----------



## Floro (Jun 9, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> All the ZooMed bulbs are top notch, I would definately recommend these bulbs over any other flourscents and even some PC's...the color they give off is amazing!
> 
> The 9000K bulb produces great color in the red, but washes away the greens...that's why it's recommened to use this bulb along with 10000K and 6700K bulbs. IMO, it overdoes the colors making the tank look unnatural.
> 
> I don't know much about MH, but you could try searching for retail stores on Osram's website.


Hello Raul,

Thanks for your advice, I think the ZooMed Flora sun will be my option at last, but I wanted to know if they were good and if ZooMed was or not a serious brand. Thanks.

I will check on the Osram website for dealers in the States.

Regards

Florencio


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

The zoomed bulbs are great! Also, if you are loking for 9325k bulbs, drsfostersmith.com has them on sale for 4.69 for 18" bulbs.


----------

